# .



## Chopin Fangirl

.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I care, for one. Way to go! Music takes work, but the rewards are amazing - and lifelong. :tiphat:


----------



## amfortas

That's very cool! Unless you're, you know, sixty-five or something. In that case, not so much.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Fangirl said:


> I don't know if anyone would even care, but I recently learned that I got into a youth orchestra and I'm so excited!!! I'm definitely going to practice more now!
> 
> Okay bye!


Good on you, let us hear how you got on.


----------



## Ingélou

Well done! I'm sure you'll enjoy it and your playing will come on by leaps and bounds. :tiphat:


----------



## pianozach

That is *awesome!*

Congratulations!


----------



## GraemeG

Playing in an orchestra is one of the best things you'll ever do in your life.
Revell in the privilege.
Congratulations.


----------



## Heck148

Chopin Fangirl said:


> I don't know if anyone would even care, but I recently learned that I got into a youth orchestra and I'm so excited!!! I'm definitely going to practice more


Excellent!! good for you!! playing in an orchestra with your peers is a terrific experience...you'll be playing with new friends, all of whom are good, enthusiastic young musicians like yourself...you'll have a great time, and surely will make some new friends.

I still remain in contact with a couple of my friends from youth orchestra [I'm in my 70s!!]


----------



## ClassicalMaestro

Chopin Fangirl said:


> I don't know if anyone would even care, but I recently learned that I got into a youth orchestra and I'm so excited!!! I'm definitely going to practice more now!
> 
> Okay bye!


Congratulations that's a like a dream come true for any artist. I would love to play with an orchestra. Keep following your dreams.


----------

